# أسئلة مقابلة قسم الالكترونيات



## أبوصليح (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم أخوتي انا بحاجة لاسئلة المقابلات لقسم الاكترونيات

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samabdoo2000 (12 يوليو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## النور11 (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جدا


----------



## الكوبرى (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## aghyad (14 مارس 2013)

ما زال البحث مستمرا لو في حدى ايساعدني بنفس الطلب


----------



## notone8 (14 مارس 2013)

ممكن توضح مجال العمل حتى نضع الاسئلة المناسبة
بترول - مياه - طاقة - تصميم - تنفيذ
petrol - water -power- design -installations 
حيث ان كل مجال وله ما يخصة 
ثانيا الالكترونات شاملة جزء اتصالات - وتحكم - و اجهزة فماذا تريد بالضبط والله الموفق


----------

